# Replacing a unique Gateway CD drive



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

I am hoping to replace a CD drive from my friend's 2002 Gateway PC. I want to replace the standard CD drive with a CD burner. The problem is, it's a very odd looking, vertical drive.

Pics:

http://huskerfootballzone.com/temp/picture 075.jpg
http://huskerfootballzone.com/temp/picture 074.jpg

I don't know where I could find a CD burner that would fit. Please help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

That looks like a normal drive to me. Any CD drive can be mounted vertically - you just have to hold the CD in place while inserting it. Make sure you get the correct interface - probably IDE.


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess I was confused because the eject button is to the right of the player (or on top if mounted vertically), while the standard cd drive has it underneath on the right side. If that makes sense. But I guess it must be some mechanism that connects the button shown to the actual button?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're right - I missed the odd button. If the drive has standard measures you can replace it with any drive, but the case button will be disabled (you have to use the eject button on the drive).


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

Also, without starting a new thread, I have a related question:

As you can probably tell, I'm basically new to doing my own hardware work. I am looking for a reliable, cheap cd burner. I have looked on newegg.com, and have come across a couple that look solid for $18-25. But I was told many of these come "OEM" and therefore may not have the required cables?

Could someone point me to a place where I can find a quality burner in that price range with everything needed to "plug and play." I believe eneles was correct, the PC appears to use the IDE interface. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You might as well get a DVD burner - they're almost the same price: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106049

and a cable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812183042


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

eneles said:


> You're right - I missed the odd button. If the drive has standard measures you can replace it with any drive, but the case button will be disabled (you have to use the eject button on the drive).


I am curious, though, if there may be some type of lever mechanism that connects the casing button to the actual button, therefore pressing in the actual button when the casing is pushed. Here is an image from the official instruction manual showing the front casing being removed:










Notice the actual drive's eject button is visible in the usual spot. :4-dontkno


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

eneles said:


> You might as well get a DVD burner - they're almost the same price: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106049
> 
> and a cable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812183042


I would, but she doesn't have any interest in DVD watching or recording on the PC. Just music CDs. Thank you for linking the cord. I assume this will work on CD drives as well? I'm curious, though, is it possible to use the cord that is connecting the current drive? Or I definitely need to buy a new one?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What's the computer model? I'll have a look at the manual.

You can use the old cable. 
Lite-On makes decent drives - and this one is cheap: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106065


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Having looked at the picture again I can see it's a standard drive mounted in there. So, the case button will most likely work with a replacement drive.


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

eneles said:


> What's the computer model? I'll have a look at the manual.
> 
> You can use the old cable.
> Lite-On makes decent drives - and this one is cheap: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106065


E-2000:
http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Desktops/8508950.pdf

I don't believe the drive you linked is a burner...

These descriptions say, "The shortest physical drive length design, 170mm only" Is that going to cause me trouble if the "holder" is longer than 170mm? Sorry for all the questions, but all this product description is giving me a headache.:sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

JTrain said:


> I would, but she doesn't have any interest in DVD watching or recording on the PC. Just music CDs.


That's why I posted a link to a CD drive. I read it as she didn't want to record at all. Sorry for the misunderstanding.



> "The shortest physical drive length design, 170mm only"


Where does it say this? In the manual - what page?


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess I could just get a DVD player/CD burner combo... because she does have a few DVDs. I'm just concerned the drive would be overly noisy and require to much hassle as far as finding proper drivers and such to get the DVD aspect functioning. While a standard CD burner would be painless to get up and running. Am I wrong?

Here's a well-priced one from Lite-On: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106082

I guess I am leaning towards this one at the moment. Any objections?


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

eneles said:


> Where does it say this? In the manual - what page?


It says this in the product description for most of the lite-on burners. So I am wondering if this will fit properly in the computer.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good choice! Nero is included. There are lots of free media players. One of the best (IMHO) is *VLC* - it can play most formats, including DVD's.

CD/DVD drives vary a little in length (from the front to the back). Make sure the new drive isn't longer than the old - the case looks rather "narrow".


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your help! Again, I hope the 170 mm thing isn't an issue :4-dontkno

But anyways, thanks for your patience. I really appreciate it. ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're welcome. :smile: I just edited my previous post. Measure the existing drive before ordering.


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

OK, guess I'm not quite finished yet. I am upgrading the memory (it takes DIMM) as well. I know I want a 512 MB stick, but there are so many variations I don't know which to buy. I'm almost positive it would be DDR as opposed to DDR2 considering the computer's age. But will SO-DIMM memory work fine?

I'm currently looking at this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820172106

Is it compatible?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No, I'm afraid not. Have a look at something like this: http://www.memoryx.net/6608873.html


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

Some further reading and searching outside of newegg led me to this regular DIMM memory:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=80065-K&prodlist=pricegrabber


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141424

This is very confusing to me since there are like 10 separate 512MB Kingston DDR DIMM products. But this link won an award, so it has to be good, right? Right??


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

That may not be compatible. This one is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144001


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe I'm digging too much at this point, but what is the difference between the PC3200 and the PC2700 and the PC2100 etc..... Do these slight changes make a big difference?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are the maximum speeds. The computer can't make use of RAM speeds faster than 266 MHz - which is PC2100.


----------



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

Alrighty, the 2100 it is. I should be gold at this point. Thanks again, eneles... you've been a true godsend!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're welcome. :wave:


----------

